# Wing Chun Tattoo?



## Shades (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought of getting a Wing Chun tattoo..maybe just the characters. Good idea? Anyone else have a Wing Chun tattoo?


----------



## Takai (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have one. My sifu has a crane and snake of his shoulder. Doesn't look to bad. Just not my thing.


----------



## almost a ghost (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't do it, buy a Wing Chun t-shirt instead.


----------



## Argus (Aug 10, 2012)

To be honest, permanently tattooing your interests on your body is kind of distasteful, I think. You should consider a few points:

1) Tattoo artists know nothing of Chinese characters and calligraphy. I've seen a lot of really silly Japanese words tattooed on people, and it's not rare for characters to even be missing strokes and such.

2) I don't know about Chinese culture, but at least in Japanese culture, tattoos are not appreciated, and scare some people. The only people known to wear tattoos in Japan are gangsters. So, you might want to do some research on tattoos and Chinese culture, if you really want a tattoo.

3) It's better to be subtle. If you want to show off your love for the art, I think it would be better to learn it well, and be able to display it well, rather than plastering the name of it on your body. It's kind of the equivalent of a boxer tattooing the words "BOXER" on his chest.


----------



## geezer (Aug 10, 2012)

As far as tattos go, the characters for "Wing Chun" aren't that bad an idea depending on how well they are done, the scale and location. Just be sure you get the correct characters for your lineage. There are two  slightly different versions used. Also the order of the characters varies. Some folks reverse the order and position them left to right in a "Westernized" arrangement. 

Personally, I'm not a tatoo person, and I've seen far too many people cover their bodies with expensive but poorly inked garbage, like so many doodles on an old phone book. It's their own business of course.  But if you want to go in for body art, try to do it with some artistic judgement.


----------



## mograph (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a question: do a lot of Chinese people tattoo Chinese words on their bodies?

Here's my point: I think that we westerners tattoo Chinese/Japanese characters onto our bodies because they're graphic symbols and compared to writings in our native language, they're one step removed in meaning for us. In other words, they're a kind of code, more interesting than tattooing "boxing" or "MMA" on ourselves. To think of C/J characters as code, to me, is to maintain our distance from those cultures. So I see those tattoos as kind of hypocritical: to show that we are embracing the culture, but to maintain distance by having a cool tattoo from another culture: a symbol that would not be recognized by most of our fellow westerners. 

In my opinion, it would be much better to embrace the culture and learn the language to the point where we see a C/J character and recognize it as a word ... in much the same way as we would see and recognize an English word. Once we reach that point, we would see a C/J tattoo differently: as not quite as cool as it was before.

Of course, if you would tattoo "boxing" on yourself, or have a lovely bit of calligraphic poetry in mind (something that would be beautiful to a Chinese reader), have at it!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 10, 2012)

Argus said:


> To be honest, permanently tattooing your interests on your body is kind of distasteful, I think. You should consider a few points:



As opposed to tattoos that have no personal meaning? If you're going to have something permanently applied to your body, I'd say it really SHOULD have some personal meaning.




mograph said:


> Here's a question: do a lot of Chinese people tattoo Chinese words on their bodies?



More importantly, do they tattoo ENGLISH words on their bodies? I don't know, but I do know that shirts/hats and such with English sayings (often very badly translated) are popular.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 10, 2012)

If someone wants to tattoo something they find meaningful on their body it is their choice. If someone wants to tattoo it in a language be it Hanzi or Klingon because that 
 gives that person a deeper experience and connection to their tattoo then again their choice. A tattoo is a very personal choice and something that requires serious thought to do. A tattoo is something that to you means something not what everyone else will think or how great or bad you are.

Yes, Chinese and Japanese think tattoos are associated with criminals and this is more with the older generations, however they do understand that people in the west do not think this and come to accept that not everyone who has a tattoo is in some criminal underworld.

I think Chinese naming themselves "Trendy" or something like that is strange but if it makes them happy who am I to bust their bubble and say thats stupid or something.
http://jennyzhu.com/2010/03/04/why-chinese-like-weird-english-names/ 

And current trends show Chinese are getting English tattoos too so again if it makes them happy then who am I to say something.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/5170898/Chinese-craze-for-English-tattoos.html


----------



## Argus (Aug 10, 2012)

mograph said:


> Here's a question: do a lot of Chinese people tattoo Chinese words on their bodies?
> 
> Here's my point: I think that we westerners tattoo Chinese/Japanese characters onto our bodies because they're graphic symbols and compared to writings in our native language, they're one step removed in meaning for us. In other words, they're a kind of code, more interesting than tattooing "boxing" or "MMA" on ourselves. *To think of C/J characters as code, to me, is to maintain our distance from those cultures. So I see those tattoos as kind of hypocritical: to show that we are embracing the culture, but to maintain distance by having a cool tattoo from another culture: a symbol that would not be recognized by most of our fellow westerners. *
> 
> ...



I think mograph hit the nail on the head here.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 10, 2012)

I can read the hanzi tattooed on my body.
 I like the meaning behind the hanzi I
Like the way the strokes are. Same as I
Like the siddham script tattooed on me.
I can read the siddham, makes great conversation starters
But why the double standards, I dont find offense
or hypocritical that Asian countries are getting
tattoos in English. They think its cool, I think
Its cool they are so interested in English lettering.

How can we embrace anything if we are close minded
And intolerable of others expressing themselves openly.


----------



## Argus (Aug 10, 2012)

The point that I think we were trying to make has nothing to do with tolerance or what someone likes or thinks is cool, or makes them happy. It's dealing more with maturing that interest, and what kind of feelings the OP might have about his decision if he does take that interest further. I think mograph summed it up really well when he addressed the issue of "distance."

If you're happy where you are, and you remain happy with your decision, that's great. But the OP is obviously asking this question because he is not sure whether or not it's a good idea, so we're presenting our feelings on the issue. If he agrees after considering our views, making those points might have saved him a decision that he kind of regrets down the road. But if he feels like you and doesn't agree, then it probably doesn't apply to him. All I'm saying is that _I_ wouldn't be happy with _my_ decision, had I gotten such a tattoo, and here's why.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Argus,
 I suppose we will have to agree to disagree on this, no further discussion I am afraid will be of any merit.


----------



## jezr74 (Aug 10, 2012)

Go for it, it's accepted today in most cultures. I'd just suggest maybe getting a trial ink done, one that lasts a month first and see how you like it after that. 

I agree with oaktree, times have changed. Ink like no ones watching.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't have any tattoos, but I've often thought that some people I have taught before should get them.
One on each side of the inner forearms , so that on occasion when they take a glance down at their guard they will always see them.

The tattoos would be in the form of a phrase written in English and in big capitol letters , they will have deep symbolism and personal meaning to the wearer.

On the left arm , they could have SINK YOUR FRIGGIN WEIGHT DOWN.
On the right arm , it would be KEEP YOUR DAMN HANDS ON THE CENTER LINE.

Those type of tattoos would be good , then I wouldn't have to keep telling them that all the time.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 10, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> I don't have any tattoos, but I've often thought that some people I have taught before should get them.
> One on each side of the inner forearms , so that on occasion when they take a glance down at their guard they will always see them.
> 
> The tattoos would be in the form of a phrase written in English and in big capitol letters , they will have deep symbolism and personal meaning to the wearer.
> ...




Or how about one that says : QUIT LOOKING AT YOUR HANDS AND GET YOUR HEAD BACK


----------



## celestial_dragon (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got a dragon tattoo on my chest, not finished, got to get it colored in. That is where I came up with celestial_dragon


----------



## naneek (Oct 17, 2012)

If you have to ask if its a good odea for you then i think you must have some doubts, if you have any doubts at all then don't do it, just think about it until you know what you want for sure.


----------



## Treznor (Dec 8, 2015)

I had one done a couple of months back


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 8, 2015)

Treznor said:


> I had one done a couple of months back
> 
> View attachment 19692



Love it! Nice dude.


----------



## geezer (Dec 8, 2015)

Personally, I'm not into tats, but that's some _nice_ ink. Seriously.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2015)

The original post was made a little over three years ago, so I'd say it's extremely unlikely that they'll see your reply.
So let's turn this into a more generic MA-themed tattoo thread...



 

My right arm.
My left has a SCUBA-themed tattoo.


----------



## avengingbeagle (Dec 8, 2015)

I wouldn't use the characters for reasons already listed here and the cliche of it.

I like the snake/crane idea that was mentioned. What about a Shaolin nun in a kung fu stance haha?

I'm sure plenty of people do the crossed butterfly swords, or some variation. A silhouette of someone in a stance with a long pole could be cool.

All that said: I'm not a fan of tattoos at all. I personally think they're kinda trashy and I'm not sure what purpose they serve anymore. That said, do whatever you want. I'm just trying to tell you to take my suggestions with a grain of salt.

*edit* just realized how old this thread is. I'll let my comment stand for conversation.


----------



## guy b. (Dec 8, 2015)

geezer said:


> Personally, I'm not into tats, but that's some _nice_ ink. Seriously.



What do you think of mine?


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 8, 2015)

I know a guy who got the characters tattooed on his chest and it just made him look like a piece of white trash.

If you're gonna get tats, save up and get something like what Treznor posted. I think I'm going to steal his idea, in fact.


----------



## Treznor (Dec 9, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> I know a guy who got the characters tattooed on his chest and it just made him look like a piece of white trash.
> 
> If you're gonna get tats, save up and get something like what Treznor posted. I think I'm going to steal his idea, in fact.



To be fair, that's how I ended up with it.  I searched the web for certain ideas (started with dragons, but decided against that cos I've got one on the other arm... then moved on to cranes)... I found someone with this and really liked it.  It also helped that it's the only one my other half liked as well :-D


----------



## logjthanhlong (Dec 9, 2015)

Getting Started with Wing Chun Training, watch here: Wingchun


----------

